# The program



## Long (Sep 2, 2019)

This is my new program. I ran it for one week and have worked out a few kinks. No day is the same during the week. I am not claiming to have come up with the techniques. I just put them together this way.


Monday one minute or less rest on all exercises except deadlifts and belt squats on Monday 
"Shoulder day"

Bench press 
Warm up followed by
50% of one max reps for 5 sets. Done explosively for 15 to 20 reps. 

Shrugs 
80% of max for 3 sets

Behind the neck seated press 
80% of max for 3 sets

Side raise
 3x10

Bent rears
 3x12

Deadlifts 
3 sets of 8,5,3
80% of working weight, 100% of working weight, 90% one rep maximum 

Chest supported rows 
80% ORM x3
(Just swapped out of weighted pullups some exercise rotate or get left out for a week)

Belt squats 
80% of one rep max for 4 sets. 


This is a big 5 three days a week with a focus on shoulders Monday, chest and back Wednesday, legs Friday. Tuesday and Thursday are high rep triceps or biceps low sets with abs and forearm work. 

No exercises are done the same way. For example bench is light weight for speed today 
Another day it is 60%,80%,100% of working weight followed by 90% one rep maximum. Another it is a warm up followed by working weight sets. (80% one rep maximum)

Three days a week the entire body gets worked. 
Each of the three main days has a secondary focus on specific muscle groups.

I'm ordering wraps and a better belt, I'm starting to suffer lack of grip towards the end of my workouts on the heaviest weights.

Diet for me is as follows (calories are climbing as needed)
M-W-F is 2,730 calories, 300 carbs, 90 fats, 180 protein. 
Tuesday, Thursday and one weekend day is 2,520
With 280 carbs, 80 fats, and 170 protein. 
One day is 3000 calories every, or other week.
I just bumped up calories and may have to again, I was 212.6 when I started last Monday and am 212.0 today.


----------



## Trump (Sep 2, 2019)

Too complicated for me that, I just like to go the gym and lift shit


----------



## Long (Sep 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Too complicated for me that, I just like to go the gym and lift shit



You can wander through the forest knowing what direction the road is in and you will get there. I'm just taking a the straight line from a-b.


----------



## Trump (Sep 2, 2019)

I run straight through and flatten the trees



Long said:


> You can wander through the forest knowing what direction the road is in and you will get there. I'm just taking a the straight line from a-b.


----------



## Long (Sep 2, 2019)

Lol, I have no doubt.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Good luck with this. I'll be following along, and see if some of my questions are answered.


----------



## DNW (Sep 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> I run straight through and flatten the trees



I run naked backwards through a field of d*cks


----------



## tinymk (Sep 2, 2019)

Best to you and your training.  Look forward to seeing how it pans out.


----------



## snake (Sep 2, 2019)

That's some serious work and I would be concerned about how long you can take the beating. Pay attention to where you are putting your Bi's and Tri's and you'll last longer. Great work out but my guess is it will be a matter of time until those little injuries creep in so pay attention. 

As for your grip, use the wraps on everything other then DL. Someone will chime in and say you just need more grip work but a chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. Don't weaken that link before you need it. I always used wrist straps for my back work and never dropped a single in competition because of my grip.

As for a belt and wraps, you mean knee wraps? Knee wraps for the gym; Inzer power Z (3 red stripes) For a belt, I'm no one to give advise on that since I use the old school leather belts.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Long (Sep 2, 2019)

snake said:


> That's some serious work and I would be concerned about how long you can take the beating. Pay attention to where you are putting your Bi's and Tri's and you'll last longer. Great work out but my guess is it will be a matter of time until those little injuries creep in so pay attention.
> 
> As for your grip, use the wraps on everything other then DL. Someone will chime in and say you just need more grip work but a chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. Don't weaken that link before you need it. I always used wrist straps for my back work and never dropped a single in competition because of my grip.
> 
> ...



I do triceps tomorrow. It definitely had an effect on my bench last week. On a positive note I think smoked triceps allowed for a better chest front delt workout. 

So my plan works so Monday is explosive light weight for form. I'm also learning to bench with powerlifting form so it's a form day as well. 

Wednesday is the day after triceps so my bench numbers are down so it's a just under 80% of one rep max working weight sets. 

Friday I'm fresh after biceps work so bench is more metal style. A rather long work up to 90% of my max for sets of three.

All of the big 5 are kind of worked that way. Light high reps, working weight sets, and a run up to 90% sets day. 

I meant straps. Like Friday's I am doing calf work last. Holding the bar for standing calf raises is a struggle after heavy deads.

And thank you.


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

Tuesday 

Triceps 

Kneeling triceps pressdowns 8x15-20

Triceps overhead 8x12-15

Wrist curls superset with reverse 2x20

Crunches 5 sets.

Quick, easy and enough to get the job done in conjunction with all the other work.


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

Hulk teach you them wrist curls?



Long said:


> Tuesday
> 
> Triceps
> 
> ...


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk teach you them wrist curls?



I know nobody by that name:32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2019)

you ever try reverse grip barbell curls, thumbs off? those will light up ur forearms.


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you ever try reverse grip barbell curls, thumbs off? those will light up ur forearms.



Absolutely. As well as behind the back barbell and bat/bar wagging. Hammers get my inner forearm as well.


----------



## Long (Sep 4, 2019)

Wednesday. 

Today was a hard pill to swallow. While my deadlift form has greatly improved and my weights are going up, my bench will have to go down. While I am not interested in a powerlifting complete style bench, my form is just shit no matter how you look at it.

I stop an inch from my chest. My elbows are all flared out. My ass isn't tightened, my feet are not doing anything at all. My back is playing no part in my bench whatsoever. 

I am for real just manhandling 250lbs with my delts and triceps. I'm inviting injury and my progress has stalled. Because my program is based on percentages of one rep max I think the solution is to just continue on, by dropping my one rep max artificially low to the point I can focus totally on form all three days and work up slowly with the proper form. 

Touching chest, stopping then pressing, elbow position, firm leg/core/butt support. Properly placing shoulders for starting position. 

I also am working on keeping the same point of contact with bench press and barbell rows. 

Chest and back day

Bench press. 2 warm up sets followed by 4 sets of 6-8 @ 80% of one rep max. It should actually be more like 72-75% because triceps got smoked the day before. 

Incline dumbbell 3x10-12

Cable cross 3x10

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10-12

Chest supported dumbbell rows 3x10

Barbell row 3x8

Deadlifts form/speed/reps 50% one rep max for 3x10

Jump squats 3x10-15


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Always strive for better technique. There's nothing wrong whatsoever with lowering the weight in order to better your technique so you can build to even greater weights in the future. 

You're not taking a step back, you're getting back on track.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 4, 2019)

If the weights are too heavy, do what Wendler suggests. Take 90% of your 1rm, and use that number aa your max. This should keep weights more manageable, and help you progress in strength over time. 

In the meantime, I would work on form before trying to increase your max. Is it the weight that's causing you to stop 1 inch off your chest? Or shoulder issues? 

Also, if you haven't already, watch some videos of how to incorporate leg drive in your bench, and the setup.


----------



## Long (Sep 4, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> If the weights are too heavy, do what Wendler suggests. Take 90% of your 1rm, and use that number aa your max. This should keep weights more manageable, and help you progress in strength over time.
> 
> In the meantime, I would work on form before trying to increase your max. Is it the weight that's causing you to stop 1 inch off your chest? Or shoulder issues?
> 
> Also, if you haven't already, watch some videos of how to incorporate leg drive in your bench, and the setup.



It's just habit at this point. Nothing physically is preventing me from doing it. Using my thumbs makes barbell pressing movements difficult for my shoulder. Using a thumbless grip for 185lbs and up I have no issues. I use a thumbless grip for behind the neck as well. Its probably just poor form and I adjusted grip instead of correcting form.

I searched around here and found a couple of videos.  I need to watch some more.

I will definitely use my 90% as my one rep max and adjust from there. I was mulling over how much to drop, that makes total sense. 

Thank you.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Alan here explains it really well.


----------



## Long (Sep 4, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Alan here explains it really well.



Thanks man!


----------



## Long (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh I've got the head rock metal!:32 (18): like a bobbin doll!


----------



## Long (Sep 5, 2019)

Thursday 

Alt curls 8 x 10-15

Concentration curls 8x8-12

For Gibson:32 (20): reverse curls x3

Crunches 5 sets

Quick day. I'll toss in a jog as well.

Raced with the kids last night. It's been a while. The boys beat me in those short sprints. I'll have to get them on the track and see how well that are keeping up around mile 4:32 (18):


----------



## Long (Sep 6, 2019)

Friday 

Bench press
The bar through 90% of one rep max in eight sets
15,12,10,8,6,5,4,2

Behind the neck presses 50% of max 3x20

Chest supported rows 3x10

Deadlifts 80% of working weight, 100% of working weight,  90% of one rep max
8,6,3

Belt squats heavy 4x12-18

Leg extensions 3x20

Hamstring curl 3x15

Heavy barbell calf raises 4x12


That's a full week. Week two for me. Little things will change but I'm not going to log the workout here every day.


(Edit) 
I am doing the same thing Monday and Friday for deadlifts. That is wrong. I need to do partials with working weight Monday,  50% one rep max for speed, form and reps Wednesday, and keep Friday the same.


----------

